

Update on the Homeless Man Taught To Code - pchristensen
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/09/26/video_leo_the_homeless_coder_speaks.html

======
mr_spothawk
I find it somewhat off-putting that the author keeps pointing out how homeless
the guy is, while the subject is clearly trying hard to get the message across
that he's just somebody learning to code.

Still, a great 'feel good' piece. Here's hoping that he can find something
interesting and lucrative to do with his new skill.

